# Adel, Reformatory for Boys, Oct 2010



## Acebikerchick (Oct 21, 2010)

I know its been reported before and visited a lot but I just couldnt resist. Judging by other threads the place has really come under some damage since last year. Half the houses on the site have gone as I think has the pool, well we couldnt find it. There was huge water damage in the courtyard and could hear the water rushing from the machinery room. Im not sure what part we were in in some places as its really wrecked, but still theres the eerie feel of the place.
A short history:
The spooky settlement is actually the site of the old Eastmoor school in Adel, Leeds, which first opened in 1857 as the Leeds Reformatory for Boys, later becoming Eastmoor Approved School.
After Eastmoor closed as a community home, it was used as accommodation for Leeds University students, who left when a new campus opened in Headingley in 2003. The other buildings include staff housing and a laundry, as well as residential and education blocks. 

Got chatting to a chap whos Dad used to teach the boys back in the 70s. He said it was used as a farm and had pig stys but cant find any history on this anywhere, just that it was a bad boys school. We had to dodge demolition workers but luckily we were not interupted.

There are a lot of pics so apologies, really hadnt intended on going, had no torch and just the camera phone but think they turned out ok...







The Chapel















Lovely plasterwork





Shower room i guess or toilet





Work room















This is why i kept getting shivers up my spine. The whole place was like this

























Lovely old suitcase





Courtyard










Just realised that this is the pool, but was totally locked off




















Burnt wood was everywhere

























Presume this was for the pool, this was where all the flooding was coming from










Eurgh, were pidgeon eggs and droppings everywhere




















Mmmmmm










Another plaster moulding





In one point there was a loud banging noise as we entered what looked like a old house, the banging started when we set foot in the house then stopped when we went back into the courtyard, we did find the door that was doing it, but it was so creepy how it started when we went into it and stopped when we left..


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 21, 2010)

A good report mate.
The pool isnt locked off though mate, just takes some different entry approaches lol


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 21, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> A good report mate.
> The pool isnt locked off though mate, just takes some different entry approaches lol



Ahh what a shame, no torch tho, so was a bit reluctant to enter some of those pitch dark rooms..


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work ABC, haven't had a chance to visit here yet. 

J.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 21, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Nice work ABC, haven't had a chance to visit here yet.
> 
> J.



Shame mate, you have missed the boat now 
They are demolishing it as we speak - ABC went before I did my return, and half of the early pics he took isnt there any more. The only place that will be left will be the chapel/gym


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 21, 2010)

I think they may have had a turn around. The chap i was speaking to said the place was now listed and its not coming down. Dont know how true this is but Barrets have pulled out, so maybe thats the reason why. There knocking the current reformatory down and building it 100 yards up the road, right next to the old building. So there may be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 21, 2010)

Acebikerchick said:


> I think they may have had a turn around. The chap i was speaking to said the place was now listed and its not coming down. Dont know how true this is but Barrets have pulled out, so maybe thats the reason why. There knocking the current reformatory down and building it 100 yards up the road, right next to the old building. So there may be light at the end of the tunnel.



Now that is good news 
I am quite relieved as it is such a shame to knock down a large building like that. Yeah its bad in places but IMO it isnt beyond fixing


----------



## KooK. (Oct 22, 2010)

nice one dude, it looks even more trashed than i remember it.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 22, 2010)

That certainly looks an interesting place, would love to see that place myself, so if it is true demo has been halted i may get the chance.
some really good shots, especially considering you only used your phone.


----------

